# LS1 vs LS2



## KPatterson (Jan 21, 2009)

Im considering selling my built jeep for a GTO. Looks like I can get an 04 with an LS1 for about 3k less than a 05 with the LS2. Im somewhat of a rookie to fast cars. With 3k to spend on on the LS1 what kind of power could I produce? What mods? Here I pic of the rig I may sell.


----------



## bigboom44 (Nov 21, 2008)

nice rig man. the ls2 obviously has more power out the gate, but i never heard anyone complain bout the 5.7. depends on you. my opinion is that there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

you can get a cam package plus a full exhaust for your car (headers and cat back). Also a CAI you can because they are plenty full. Hp and torque numbers can vary depending on the size of your cam but the gains would be significant over a stock car with these options. you can gain anywhere from 30 to 50+ hp and torque. It all depends on which block you want. Sure the LS2 is more expensive while you save money on LS1 parts but the power potential output on both of them is great so you can't go wrong


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dude your jeep is friggen' awesome.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

a catback and "C"AI would be some of the last things i'd get if i wanted to go faster. not much bang for the buck. the displacement difference is only 18 cubes between the two. the power difference is mainly thru the heads and cam. the other upgrades on a ls2 are a little beefier drive shaft and half shafts and brakes. it is expensive to mod these cars. good shifters are $350-500, headers are over $1,000 and the suspensions have a few weak points that should be addressed regardless of year like the RR bushings, strut bushings, shocks and springs. if you can get a '04 for $3,000 less you could spend the 3 grand on headers, cam, tune and a few of the suspension things especially if you do the mods yourself and kick the "bigger" LS2s up and down the road


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

With 3 grand, my first mods would definitely be Shifter, Tires, full exhaust, and anything thats left would go towards headers and a tune. Keep in mind that is not the best choices for all out power for that cash, just my preference.


----------



## KPatterson (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments on the my jeep. Ive had jeeps all my life, I want to change it up a bit. I guess my my question should be: Will an LS1 with 3k worth of mods produce the same or more power than a LS2? Or should I just get an 05 from the start? I think im sold on black or silver, unsure about which transmission. Heres one of the cheaper LS2s Ive found. Little ify about the rebuilt title.
Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

You cant go wrong with either. But with 3k worth of mods a ls1 would take out a stock ls2.

Btw beautiful Jeep.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> a catback and "C"AI would be some of the last things i'd get if i wanted to go faster. not much bang for the buck. the displacement difference is only 18 cubes between the two. the power difference is mainly thru the heads and cam. the other upgrades on a ls2 are a little beefier drive shaft and half shafts and brakes. it is expensive to mod these cars. good shifters are $350-500, headers are over $1,000 and the suspensions have a few weak points that should be addressed regardless of year like the RR bushings, strut bushings, shocks and springs. if you can get a '04 for $3,000 less you could spend the 3 grand on headers, cam, tune and a few of the suspension things especially if you do the mods yourself and kick the "bigger" LS2s up and down the road



:agree with the suspension and brake upgrades as well but like he said, most things for these cars are not cheap. An LS1 based GTO with $3k worth of mods would surely beat a stock LS2 so it all depends on what you want. Also, LS2 mods are more expensive than LS1 mods


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

deg04gto said:


> : Also, LS2 mods are more expensive than LS1 mods



Actually the prices for the Ls2 are just about teh same as the Ls1, Cam Heads and headers all about tha same. I must say stock to stock the LS2 is a fine car. However I had an Ls1 and they are just as fun. Whatever you go with you will like.

My God I would need a ladder to get in that thing.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

KPatterson said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the my jeep. Ive had jeeps all my life, I want to change it up a bit. I guess my my question should be: Will an LS1 with 3k worth of mods produce the same or more power than a LS2? Or should I just get an 05 from the start? I think im sold on black or silver, unsure about which transmission. Heres one of the cheaper LS2s Ive found. Little ify about the rebuilt title.
> Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com


I'd avoid a rebuilt title. 

I'd also get An LS2 car for the $3000 in difference. The difference in power is 30hp at the wheels. To get the 30 hp you would need an exhaust, headers, an intake and a tune. Doing most of the work you'll have at least $2200 in the mods. Now the two will be equal in power, but the 05/06 will have higher resale. 

They also put larger brakes on the LS2 cars. If you are going to mod the brakes there won't be much of a difference, but if you weren't planning on brakes then the LS2 has another advantage. I think the drivetrain was made stronger for the LS2 so that would be an advantage too.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the drive train on a LS2 is stouter in the drive shaft and half shafts altho the stubs are the same and that's the weak spot. stock for stock a LS2 is faster. just headers and a tune (under $2,000 if you do it yourself) and now the LS1 is faster. there are admitted advantages to LS2s but there are some things i don't like such as drive by wire and oil consumption on some. i also personally don't like the styling "cues" like hood scoops and the split back end. the sleek, stealth look are some of the things that i first liked about my car. bottom line is if you like the sheet metal bling and aren't going to mod get the LS2. if you are going to mod or like to blow people away under the radar the LS1 isn't the slouch some think it is.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> I'd avoid a rebuilt title.
> 
> I'd also get An LS2 car for the $3000 in difference. The difference in power is 30hp at the wheels. To get the 30 hp you would need an exhaust, headers, an intake and a tune. Doing most of the work you'll have at least $2200 in the mods. Now the two will be equal in power, but the 05/06 will have higher resale.
> 
> They also put larger brakes on the LS2 cars. If you are going to mod the brakes there won't be much of a difference, but if you weren't planning on brakes then the LS2 has another advantage. I think the drivetrain was made stronger for the LS2 so that would be an advantage too.


:agree

The driveshaft, diff(from the AWD Coupe4), and CV joints are stronger in the LS2 cars.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*if you are looking to keep the car for possible worth way down the road, the biggest engine available usually brings in more value as well as a general rule of thumb. go ls2.*


----------

